# KINH NGHIỆM DẠY CON CHỈ SÁCH GRAPESEED



## nhimvagau248 (22/7/20)

Chia sẻ với các mẹ về cách chỉ sách trong chương trình tiếng Anh GrapeSEED của con nhé. Thứ nhất nếu bé bắt đầu học GrapeSEED khi 4 tuổi thì hết unit 2-3 con mới 4 tuổi rưỡi, nên việc chỉ sách với con sẽ gặp khó khăn 1 chút, yêu cầu là con tìm đúng bài, giở đúng trang và nếu tốt là đúng dòng, đúng chữ. Nếu con 6 tuổi hơn thì việc này yêu cầu cao hơn, con chỉ đúng dòng và đúng chữ. Tuy nhiên việc chỉ đúng cũng do nhận thức của từng bạn, điều quan trọng là con chịu khó nghe, và chỉ. Phụ huynh đừng áp lực quá, hãy động viên con nhiều hơn.

Thứ hai, việc chỉ sách giúp con chụp ảnh từ (có những bạn nhớ được cách viết luôn, nhưng số lượng không nhiều và không nằm trong cam kết của GrapeSEED), và nhớ được kết cấu của câu (trong bài hát, bài thơ). Việc này hỗ trợ các con trong việc đọc, viết sau này.

Thứ ba, để việc chỉ sách không nhầm lẫn, thì trung tâm, trường học của con phải hướng dẫn con, và làm việc đó thường xuyên trong giờ REP (giờ nghe), chứ không phải phụ huynh phải dạy con. Như trung tâm Active & Bright English mà bé nhà em đang theo học, đến giờ REP, thầy sẽ đi từng bàn để kiểm tra xem các con chỉ sách có đúng không, nếu không đúng thì sửa lại. Mình thấy việc này sẽ hơi mất thời gian nhưng thầy làm được điều đó càng tốt cho con và đỡ việc cho phụ huynh. Phụ huynh chỉ cần đồng hành cùng con bằng cách cho nghe thêm qua app, giúp con chỉ đúng trang, dòng, chữ nếu con chỉ sai, nhưng không cần quá căng thẳng, ép con làm đúng ngay sau 1 vài lần. Grapeseed là lộ trình "ngấm" nên cứ từ từ và kiên nhẫn (nhưng phải đúng cách, gửi niềm tin đúng chỗ) thì con sẽ ổn thôi mẹ ạ!

Liên hệ tư vấn lớp học tiếng Anh GrapeSEED
Active & Bright English - Trung tâm Tiếng Anh GrapeSEED Cầu Giấy
Địa chỉ: Tầng 2A, Tòa N09B2, Thành Thái, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Hotline: 0902.270.788
Website: https://activeandbrightenglish.com/home
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/activeandbrightenglish/


----------

